# I have never seen snow up close



## Tino_no

Please help me.
Y para los hispanohablantes una ayuda ya que no estoy seguro de su significado exacto pero esto es lo que creo:
*Spanish: Nunca he visto nevar *(osea: nunca he estado en un lugar donde nieve).


----------



## diegodbs

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Please help me.
> Y para los hispanohablantes una ayuda ya que no estoy seguro de su significado exacto pero esto es lo que creo:
> *Spanish: Nunca ha visto nevar *(osea: nunca he estado en un lugar donde *nie**ve*).


 
Nunca he visto la nieve de cerca/Nunca he visto nevar de cerca.


----------



## Nineu

Nunca he visto nevar.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Français: Je n'ai jamais vu la neige tout près.
Latin: Numquam nivem vidi quam mihi artam est.


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: Jag har aldrig sett snö på nära håll.


----------



## Whodunit

We Germans wouldn't use this phrase, but here are two ways, I'd use if at all:

Ich habe noch nie Schnee aus nächster Nähe gesehen.
Ich habe noch nie Schnee von Nahem gesehen.


----------



## elroy

Tino_no said:
			
		

> *Spanish: Nunca he* (typo?) *visto nevar* (osea: nunca he estado en un lugar donde neve).


 
Arabic:

*.لم ارى ابدا الثلج عن قرب*

_(Lam ara abadan ath-thalja 'an qurbin.)_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*מעולם לא ראיתי שלג מקרוב*
or:
*אף פעם לא ראיתי שלג מקרוב*


----------



## Tino_no

Gracias a todos!
Y gracias elroy por corregirme, fue mi error.
Saludos!


----------



## JLanguage

Around here the following is commonly said:
I've never seen snow before.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: V životě jsem neviděl/neviděla (masc./fem.) sníh.

Jana


----------



## alby

Croatian: Nikad u životu nisam vidjela (fem)/vidio (masc) snijeg.

Nataša


----------



## Roi Marphille

Catalan:
"Mai he vist nevar tan (d')aprop"


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *Nunca vi nevar de perto*.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Sorry, I have a question for the poster: 
Do you refer to the snow itself or to the fact that it is snowing?


----------



## Tino_no

Hello, Roi Marphille, I refer to the fact that it is snowing, because I have never seen snow, just on(in?) TV


----------



## DAH

I've never known snowing.


----------



## annettehola

In Danish there are these different possibilities:

1) Jeg har aldrig nogensinde set sne i mit liv.

2) Jeg har aldrig nogensinde i mit liv set naar det sneer.

3) Snevejr har jeg aldrig set i mit liv.

ad 1) Literally translated: I have never ever seen snow in my life.
ad 2) I have never ever in my life seen it snow.
ad 3) I have never seen snowy weather in my life.

Annette


----------



## Roi Marphille

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Hello, Roi Marphille, I refer to the fact that it is snowing, because I have never seen snow, just on(in?) TV


Ok thanks. So my translation was good.


----------



## Whodunit

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Hello, Roi Marphille, I refer to the fact that it is snowing, because I have never seen snow, just on(in?) TV


 
Oh, that's different. So the German translation should be "*Ich habe es noch nie schneien sehen*".


----------



## annettehola

*on* TV.
Annette


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
En ole koskaan nähnyt lumisadetta.
Of course, it is a phrase that would never be used in Finland.


----------



## xav

In French :
Je n'ai jamais vu neiger
ou plutôt : Je n'ai jamais vu la neige tomber / tomber la neige

Otherwise : Je n'ai jamais été dans la neige
Je n'ai jamais vu la neige pour de vrai (colloquial)
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que la neige (= I've never experienced it)

Et, plutôt que "Je n'ai jamais vu la neige de tout près", je dirais simplement "...de près".


----------



## kmaro

latvian:es nekad neesmu redzeejusi sniegu savaa tuvumaa
russian:я никогда не видела снега вблизи
turkish:ben hiç yanımda karı görmedim


----------



## KingSix

Dutch: Ik heb nog nooit sneeuw gezien.


----------



## Tino_no

Many thanks for all your answers!
Que se la pasen bien


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino: Hindi ko pa nakita ng malapitan ang isnow/snow


----------



## cyrille2188

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Filipino: Hindi ko pa nakita ng malapitan ang isnow/snow


 
This can be further translated actually:

Hindi ko pa nakita ng malapitan ang niebe.

Personally, I'd say it this way.

_Hindi pa ako nakakakita ng niebe ng malapitan_

Less focus on the object more focus on the verb


----------



## nitad54448

Romanian : N-am vazut niciodata cum ninge


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :  Meiney barf kabhi itney paas sey nahin dekha


----------



## zaigucis

kmaro said:


> latvian:es nekad neesmu redzējusi/is sniegu savā tuvumā



of course it is not true  I see it now outside the window


----------



## zaigucis

Tino_no said:


> Hello, Roi Marphille, I refer to the fact that it is snowing, because I have never seen snow, just on(in?) TV



then it will be in Latvian: Es nekad neesmu redzējusi/is, kā snieg sniegs.
(I have never seen snowing)


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:


> In Hindi : Meiney barf kabhi itney paas sey nahin dekha


  In Devanagari script:

मैने बरफ़ कभी इतने पास से नहीं देखा

In *Urdu*, it'd be the same except one word:

*ميں نے برف كبهى انتے قريب سے نہيں ديكها*
(Maine baraf kabhii itne qariib se nahiiN dekhaa)

*Gujarati:*

મૈ કોઇ દારા અતલા હોરે થી બરફ નથી જોઈઓ
(mai koi daaraa aatlaa horay thii baraf nathii joyo)


----------



## avalon2004

*GREEK:
Δεν έχω δεί ποτέ το χιόνι από κοντά* _[dhen ékho dhí poté to khióni apó kondá]
NB. kh = in between Spanish j in 'Juan' and German ch in 'ich', dh = th in 'then'_


----------



## bibay27

in the philippines =tagalog

ngayon /  lamang /  ako /  nakakita /  ng /  niyebe /  ng  / malapitan
_now / only / I (me) / saw / of /snow / near=up close_


_Hindi  / pa / ako / nakakakita/  ng / niyebe / sa / malapitan_
_no or not / yet / I =me / seen / of / snow / near=up close_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: Nikada nisam video /videla sneg (izbliza /uživo). 
Cyrillic: Никада нисам видео /видела снег (изблиза /уживо).


----------



## Maja

Just a little addition (masculine form):


kmaro said:


> russian:я никогда не видела (видел) снега вблизи


----------



## Pando

Elieri said:


> Swedish: Jag har aldrig sett snö på nära håll.


(=_I have never seen snow up close_)

_Jag har aldrig sett det snöa._ (=_I have never seen it snow_)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

kmaro said:


> latvian:es nekad neesmu redzeejusi sniegu savaa tuvumaa
> russian:я никогда не видела снега вблизи
> turkish:ben hiç yanımda karı görmedim


I'd rather say *"Hiç bu kadar yakından kar görmemiştim."*


----------



## Salmantina

Hello

In Dutch:

Ik heb nog nooit sneeuw gezien (litterally, as has been mentioned before)

Ik heb het nog nooit zien sneeuwen (with a verb "sneeuwen")

Greetings


----------



## mcibor

in Polish: Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem śniegu.

you can add "close", but it will sound artificial:

Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem śniegu z bliska.

However strange it may seem I heard: 
This is first time I see snow 
It would be:
Pierwszy raz w życiu widzę śnieg.

Regards
Michal


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian

I have never seen snow up close* = Jeg har aldri sett snø på nært hold
*I have never seen snow in my life *= Jeg har aldri i livet sett snø før
*I have never seen it snow before *= Jeg har aldri sett det snøe før


----------



## daoxunchang

Chinese:我从没见过下雪


----------



## doman

*Vietnamese*

I have never seen snow up close. 
*Tôi chưa từng thấy tuyết gần đến thế.*
(It sounds a little bit strange) 


I have never seen snow in my life.
*Tôi chưa từng thấy tuyết trong đời.*
This form is better !


----------



## Celoriu

*Asturian: *_Enxamás* nun vi ñevar de cerca

*_or _"nunca" _in more informal language


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

*Aku belum pernah (me)lihat salju dari dekat.*


----------



## Nizo

There have been a lot of mutations of the original phrase as this thread has progressed!  To translate the original "I have never seen snow up close" into *Esperanto*:  _Mi neniam vidis neĝon de proksime_.


----------



## avok

kmaro said:


> turkish:ben hiç yanımda karı görmedim


 

 This means: "I have never seen a broad (a woman) near me"


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Nikoli nisem videla snega čisto blizu! (female)
               Nikoli nisem videl snega čisto blizu! (male)

That is only translation. I have seen tons of snow for many years.


----------



## sam1978

*Italian: 

*Non avevo mai visto nevicare prima d'ora.
Finora non avevo mai visto nevicare.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting phrase: *up close*. I must confess, I haven't known it. You always learn something new here. 

*Hungarian*: Sosem láttam *közelről *havat.
But I am a little bit unsure if I'd use the phrase for snow. Wouldn't it be better so say : I have never seen Obama up close.  I mean a person.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δεν έχω δει ποτέ χιόνι από κοντά»* [ðen͜ ˈexo ði poˈte ˈçoni aˈpo konˈda] --> lit. _I have never seen snow from nigh_

-MoGr neut. noun *«χιόνι»* [ˈçoni] --> _snow, blanket of snow_ < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«χιóνιον» khiónion* --> _snow, blanket of snow_ of Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«χιών» kʰiṓn* (nom. sing.), *«χιόνος» kʰĭónŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _snow, blanket of snow, snow-water_ (PIE *ǵʰ(e)i-m- _winter_ cf Skt. हिमा (himā), Hitt. gimmi-, Lat. hiems, Arm. ձմեռ (jmer), Alb. dijën, Proto-Slavic *zima > Rus./Ukr. зима, Cz./Pol./Svk. zima, OCS зима > BCS зима/zima, Slo. zima).

-MoGr preposition *«από»* [aˈpo] --> _from, away from_ < Classical preposition *«ἀπó» ăpó* --> _far away, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo- _from_ cf Skt. अप (apa), _away_, Hitt. āppa- _after_, Lat. ab, Proto-Germanic *ab > Eng. of/off, Dt. af/ave-).

-MoGr adverb *«κοντά»* [konˈda] --> _nigh, near in space, time, relation_ < Classical deverbal nominal *«κοντός, -τή, -τόν» kŏntós* (masc.), *kŏntḗ* (fem.), *kŏntón* --> _short_ < Classical v. *«κεντέω/κεντῶ» kĕntéō* (uncontracted)/*kĕntô* (contracted) --> _to sting, goad_ (PIE *ḱent- _to sting_ cf Alb. çandër, _pole_); the meaning of short for «κοντός» which has as primary meanings _pole, crutch, staff_ arose by reanalysis of the compounds with first element the combinatory «κοντο-» where it was taken as _short_.


----------



## Uriel-

Encolpius said:


> Interesting phrase: *up close*. I must confess, I haven't known it. You always learn something new here.
> 
> *Hungarian*: Sosem láttam *közelről *havat.
> But I am a little bit unsure if I'd use the phrase for snow. Wouldn't it be better so say : I have never seen Obama up close.  I mean a person.


No, you can use "up close" with anything -- a person, an object, or even an abstract idea.


----------



## Medune

In Portuguese:
Either* nunca vi neve de perto *or* nunca **vi **nevar de perto. *_(very literally: I_ _never saw snow from close and I never saw to snow from close)_

_Differently from Spanish, perfective tense in past (pretérito perfeito analítico) has long lost ground to simple past (pretérito perfeito sintáctico), and vanished - apart from some subordinate clauses and conjunctions which demand past actions to be in subjunctive._


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Никогаш не сум видел/видела* снег одблизу.

*masculine/feminine


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:　かつて雪を*こんな間近で*見たことはなかった。(I haven't ever seen snow *this close*)


----------

